# German Nova-eSports NewLife - Deutscher SA-MP RealLife Server



## Nova-eSports (15. November 2015)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



SA-MP steht für "San Andreas Multiplayer" und bezeichnet eine Mehrspielermodifikation für das Spiel "Grand Theft Auto: San Andreas".
Diese Modifikation ermöglicht es, gemeinsam mit Freunden oder völlig fremden Spielern, über LAN oder das Internet in das Grand Theft Auto Universum abzutauchen.
Die Betreiber der  Server nutzen dabei so genannte "Gamemodes", welche entscheiden was das Ziel des Spieles auf dem jeweiligen Server darstellt.
So können sich Server am bekannten Grand Theft Auto-System aus dem Singleplayer orientieren oder aber auch komplett neue Spielweisen bieten.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



"NewLife" ist ein deutsches RealLife-Serverprojekt des Nova-eSports Teams.
Das Gameplay unseres Servers orientiert sich grob am realen Leben und soll Spielern die Möglichkeit bieten sich ein virtuelles Leben im fiktiven Staat San Andreas aufzubauen.
Dabei entscheidet man stets selbst wohin es einen verschlägt - Arbeite dich vom Arbeitslosen bis zum Kredithai hoch, tritt dem Untergrund von San Andreas bei und schließe dich einer der ansässigen
Mafia-Familien an, Lass dich in East Los Santos nieder und werde Teil der Straßengangs von Los Santos - Oder werde Beamter der Los Santos Police und hilf die Straßen von Verbrechen zu säubern.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Geld verdienen ist ein wichtiger Bestandteil unseres Serverkonzepts, denn ohne Geld kommt man in San Andreas nicht weit - irgendwie müssen die Villen und Sportwagen ja bezahlt werden.
Eine Möglichkeit an Geld zu kommen ist es zu arbeiten, dafür bieten wir eine Reihe von Jobs an, welche im ganzen Staat San Andreas auf dich warten.
Arbeite in den Erzminen von Las Venturas, stich mit deinem Fischkutter in See und zieh mit deinem Fischernetz das pure Geld an Bord, werde Fernfahrer und sorg dafür dass die Wirtschaft
im Staat nicht zum erliegen kommt oder arbeite als Gärtner für die Stadtverwlatung von Los Santos - Das Geld liegt förmlich auf der Straße, du musst es nur aufheben!




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        







			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Doch auch abseits der eben genannten Jobs gibt es Arbeit für dich!
Knüpfe Kontakte und trete mit einer der vielen illegalen Organisationen in Kontakt, wenn du dich nützlich machst nehmen sie dich vielleicht in ihre Reihen auf!
Waffenhandel und Drogenschmuggel sind nicht so dein Ding? - Dann werde Beamter der örtlichen Polizei und hilf mit den Staat von diesen Kriminellen zu säubern.
Zu viel Action? Du willst lieber sicher aus dem Hintergrund agieren? - Die San Andreas Media AG, der führende Medienkonzern im Staat, ist ständig auf der Suche nach Redakteuren!
Wir haben viele von Spielern gelenkte Organisationen denen du dich anschließen kannst - Triff die richtigen Leute...und wer weiß...vielleicht bist du schon morgen Teil von Ihnen!




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        







			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Wir haben einige komplexe Systeme welche den Spielern sowohl auf legaler als auch auf krimineller Ebene viele Möglichkeiten zur weiteren Entfaltung bieten.
Unser Gruppierungssystem ermöglicht es Spielern, welche sich zum Beispiel mit keiner unserer Fraktionen identifizieren können, eine eigene kleine Gemeinschaft gründen.
Das System ist vorallem dafür ausgelegt die Gruppierung als Unternehmen z.B. als Spedition, Taxidienst oder Mechanikerservice zu nutzen, aber auch kleine inoffizielle Gangs oder Mafien sind möglich.
Die einzige Grenze ist die eigene Fantasie!




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        







			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Wir hoffen dass wir dich mit dieser kleinen Vorstellung von uns überzeugen konnten.
Vielleicht bist du bereits morgen Teil unserer Community!

*Homepage: https://nes-newlife.de/*
*Forum: https://forum.nes-newlife.de/*
*TeamSpeak³: ts.nes-newlife.de*
*SA-MP: server.nes-newlife.de ODER 178.32.129.176:7777*​


----------

